# Nikon unveils $16K Nikkor Z 600mm F4 lens with built-in 1.4x teleconverter



## xps (Nov 2, 2022)

Nikon unveils $16K Nikkor Z 600mm F4 lens with built-in 1.4x teleconverter​









Nikon unveils $16K Nikkor Z 600mm F4 lens with built-in 1.4x teleconverter


Nikon's Nikkor Z 600mm F4 TC VR S is a super-telephoto lens for Z-mount camera systems with a built-in 1.4x teleconverter that effectively turns the lens into an 840mm F5.6 lens on a full-frame camera.




www.dpreview.com






This is definitively some lens, I´d like to see from Canon!!!!! What would it be easier to use this lens (like my 200-400&1.4) at birding? Just adding the extender by a switch
But cheaper


----------

